# Rate this bear



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

My cousin drew a wasatch bear tag and neither one of us have hunted bears before. We finally have been getting bears coming in to our bait. Can you help size up this bear. Is it a decent bear for Utah? I'm not sure if these two pics are of the same bear. We definitely have two different bears coming in. We've gotten a couple good profile shots of the two different bears.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Here are the two profile pictures, and one more of the cinnamon bear.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

They all look like the same bear. He's a very young bear. Maybe five feet nose to tail. If you can find a good front paw print, measure it. If it's 4 inches across the pad it's a 5-footer.
He sure has a good looking coat!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks young to me as well! The one thing with bears is if you have to ask if its small it is. A big bear will make you say "look at the size of this bear."

The other thing is a dead bear will look even smaller than it did when it was alive.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Using bait
Utah Code § 23-20-3 and Utah Admin. Rule R657-33-14
Bait may not be contained in-nor can it include-any metal, glass, porcelain, plastic, cardboard or paper. The bait station must be marked with a sign provided by the Division and posted within 10 feet of the bait.

Just saying'.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

So what is a good size bear for utah? I know they measure the skull for sizing a bear, but is it the tail to nose for the height measurements when you read about a 9 foot bear?



longbow said:


> They all look like the same bear. He's a very young bear. Maybe five feet nose to tail. If you can find a good front paw print, measure it. If it's 4 inches across the pad it's a 5-footer.
> He sure has a good looking coat!


Thanks for the information on the pad measurement.



Fishrmn said:


> Using bait
> Utah Code § 23-20-3 and Utah Admin. Rule R657-33-14
> Bait may not be contained in-nor can it include-any metal, glass, porcelain, plastic, cardboard or paper. The bait station must be marked with a sign provided by the Division and posted within 10 feet of the bait.
> 
> ...


I wasn't aware of this and will bring it up with him.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

swbuckmaster said:


> Looks young to me as well! The one thing with bears is if you have to ask if its small it is. A big bear will make you say "look at the size of this bear."
> 
> The other thing is a dead bear will look even smaller than it did when it was alive.


Wasn't there a saying for this issue?

Thanks for sharing your bear hunt with us in the other thread. Its been fun reading your experiences with hauling in the bait. I think its awesome that you've got your kids involved.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

Yep, definitely a juvenile bear, but it's getting there. Nice round belly and that face is filling in well. Another year or two and it'll be a fine bruin. A six foot bear (nose to tail) is a nice bear for Utah. I'm with longbow on that coat. Absolutely gorgeous.

Longbow, there's a guide in Kodiak who has a great presentation on judging trophy bears. I've seen it a few times when I was involved with the Big Game Commercial Services Board. Well worth sitting in on the presentation. I learned a lot from it. Can't remember the guy's name though. Mike F. could probably tell you who it is instantly.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Fishrmn said:


> Using bait
> Utah Code § 23-20-3 and Utah Admin. Rule R657-33-14
> Bait may not be contained in-nor can it include-any metal, glass, porcelain, plastic, cardboard or paper. The bait station must be marked with a sign provided by the Division and posted within 10 feet of the bait.
> 
> ...


Of course the Dudley do rights show up in every thread... Who cares!!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

horn hunter said:


> Of course the Dudley do rights show up in every thread... Who cares!!


Because if they are caught not following the law the fine is pretty hefty. I know a guy who didn't have his COR on a bait station and he killed a bear and lost the bear, gun and a year of hunting privileges.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Plus you have to have an archery tag also to bait.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Mtnbeer said:


> Yep, definitely a juvenile bear, but it's getting there. Nice round belly and that face is filling in well. Another year or two and it'll be a fine bruin. A six foot bear (nose to tail) is a nice bear for Utah. I'm with longbow on that coat. Absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> Longbow, there's a guide in Kodiak who has a great presentation on judging trophy bears. I've seen it a few times when I was involved with the Big Game Commercial Services Board. Well worth sitting in on the presentation. I learned a lot from it. Can't remember the guy's name though. Mike F. could probably tell you who it is instantly.


Dang, Mike just left here a half hour ago to guide grizzly hunters for a month. I'll ask him when he gets back. Good tip Mtnbeer.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

elkmule123 said:


> So what is a good size bear for utah? I know they measure the skull for sizing a bear, but is it the tail to nose for the height measurements when you read about a 9 foot bear?
> 
> Thanks for the information on the pad measurement.
> 
> I wasn't aware of this and will bring it up with him.


Take the pad width, add an inch and convert to feet. You'd be surprised how close this is to the actual bear on the ground. I don't know where I heard this but I've tried it on mine, some friends and my sons bears. It works best in a damp dirt on a clear unsmudged track.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I was told when looking at a black bear you want to see small ears in relation to their head. Small ears big bear, big ears small bear.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

...


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

horn hunter said:


> Of course the Dudley do rights show up in every thread... Who cares!!


Yeah, laws don't mean anything. Hell, why bother with tags, seasons, or limits. Just head up in the hills and shoot whatever ya want.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Fishrmn said:


> Yeah, laws don't mean anything. Hell, why bother with tags, seasons, or limits. Just head up in the hills and shoot whatever ya want.
> 
> ⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


Aside from the sarcasm, I think that he has already done just that.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

RandomElk16 said:


> Aside from the sarcasm, I think that he has already done just that.


Are you directing this towards me?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

If a bear like that shows up on my baits during shooting hours ill take the shot. Its a double edge sword that cuts both ways so to speak. It took me 8 years to draw the tag. Three or four year waiting period and point creep could mean its my last bear tag in utah. I really dont want to eat the tag and I dont want to not shoot an immature bear. 

Its also a pretty cool coat on that bear.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah I can see your point on the double edge sword, and the point creep bit. I don't know how common a cinnamon bear is, I do have to say is was an awesome surprise to get it on the camera.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

elkmule123 said:


> Are you directing this towards me?


Not at all.

Yeah, if he ended up with that bear the coat is awesome.

Smaller bear- cheaper full mount


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

elkmule123 said:


> Yeah I can see your point on the double edge sword, and the point creep bit. I don't know how common a cinnamon bear is, I do have to say is was an awesome surprise to get it on the camera.


Cinnamon bears and blond bears are probably more common or as common as black bear in utah but they can be hard to get anywhere else. Thats what makes them cool.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a good lookin bear . Not sure if I would be hung up on size.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I like a rug without the snarly face. If I get a small bear id consider a mount like this.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Here's why.








[/URL][/IMG]

One of each.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

swbuckmaster said:


> I like a rug without the snarly face. If I get a small bear id consider a mount like this.
> View attachment 32026
> View attachment 32034


Just put one of those paws in a honey pot...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, we know which is the boar and which is the sow.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

great looking bear. a lil small but I dont think I could pass it up if it was the only bear I saw.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

The bear is not a giant, but it is respectable. I agree with the others, the coat is beautiful.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This thread is unbearable.



.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Tough decision on this one......don't want to make any boo boo's with a coveted tag...----SS


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Well the bear hasn't been hitting the site for the last two weeks, but it came back last night covered in mud similar to Fishrmn's pic. I wonder if that's a ritual that they use to draw the mates.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Is he a night bear?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't know about drawing in mates? I do know that almost every bear I've ever seen on a trail cam by water has taken a swim. That big ol' fur coat must get pretty warm. Had a sow and cub come in on the 3rd, and the sow took a bath. The water from the spring is ice cold.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

swbuckmaster said:


> Is he a night bear?


Yeah most of the time he's coming in at night, just before and after shooting light. There has been a couple times that he came in earlier.


----------

